# Rabbit Dogs



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Does anyone know of anyone/any place that sells Dogs that already hunt??
I have a pup , but I want to get an older dog to teach it a few things .
So if anyone can help let me know.


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

If you go to this site , on the left hand side there will be beagles for sale, thru out the country, You will see a few located in Ohio. They have adult running dogs and puppies.
Gary http://rabbithuntingonline.com/


----------

